# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  Erectieproblemen

## Pelgrim

Kan de oorzaak van een erectieprobleem zijn een (te) wijde vagina?
En/of eerdere sexproblemen met de betr. vrouw? Afschuwelijk voor beide partijen is dat de erectie verslapt na het binnengaan van de vagina. Soms gaat het na langdurig voorspel iets beter maar kom ik toch niet tot een zaadlozing. Niet dat dit altijd moet maar nooit een zaadlozing is heel deprimerend voor beide partijen. Overigens kan mijn partner ook nooit klaarkomen: misschien is dat het probleem voor mij. Met mijn vorige relatie hadden wij nooit problemen.
Ik denk dat het nu een hardnekkige faalangst is. 

Want bij porno kijken heb ik geen enkel probleem en duurt de perfecte erectie zo lang ik wil.

Iets voor de huisarts? 

Graag advies...

----------


## Pelgrim

Is masturberen seks?

----------

